# September 14 - 2006/07 Euroleague draw



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

2006-07 Euroleague Draw seeding levels
Thursday, September 14 at 10:30 CET, Athens, Greece

Level 1: CSKA Moscow, Maccabi Tel Aviv, Tau Ceramica Vitoria
Level 2: Barcelona, Olympiacos Piraeus, Panathinaikos Athens
Level 3: Efes Pilsen Istanbul, Unicaja Malaga, Benetton Treviso
Level 4: Cibona Zagreb, Climamio Bologna, Fenerbahče Ülker
Level 5: Žalgiris Kaunas, Union Olimpija Ljubljana, Prokom Trefl Sopot
Level 6: Pau Orthez, Partizan Belgrade, Dynamo Moscow
Level 7: Aris, Lottomatica Roma, Le Mans Sarthe
Level 8: DKV Joventut, Rheinenergie Köln, Napoli


There will be three groups selected, and teams which are in the same level cannot be in the same group.

Uleb Euroleague Draw


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

Groups were selected:

*Group A*: Tau Ceramica, Olympiacos, Efes Pilsen, Climamio Bologna, Prokom, Dynamo Moscow, Le Mans and RheinEnergie Köln.

*Group B*: Maccabi, Panathinaikos, Unicaja Malaga, Cibona Zagreb, Union Olimpija, Partizan, Lottomatica and Juventut.

*Group C*: CSKA, Barcelona, Benetton, Ülker, Žalgiris, Pau-Orthez, Aris and Napoli.


----------



## donkihot (Apr 28, 2006)

B is nice group.Olimpija got good opponents and full arena every game.i would cheer for partizan but i heat vujošević,he never does nothing with quality players.partizan is one of the biggest losers every year in euroleague.
this year i will support olimpija because of young and SLOVENIAN team for once :clap:


----------

